# Thoughts on Avian 'Sonas



## Slybel (Jan 19, 2017)

Just as the title says, what's everyone thoughts on Avian Fursonas? I've been going back and forth on the idea of making am Avian for a while, not sure what type of bird, I just know I come back to it quite frequently.


----------



## dogprince (Jan 19, 2017)

I mean if that's what you feel you identify strongly with I say go for it? No one can really tell you if it's a good idea or not bc it's your sona.

Generally speaking though, I like birds ^_^


----------



## Khazius (Jan 19, 2017)

Birds are cool, their like bats. But with feathers


----------



## Slybel (Jan 19, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Birds are cool, their like bats. But with feathers


Hahah well one is a mammal and the other is a dinosaur xD


----------



## Khazius (Jan 19, 2017)

Slybel said:


> Hahah well one is a mammal and the other is a dinosaur xD


Shhhh.... feathery bats.

For real though? Its just like any other fursona, it doesnt matter if you have feathers, scales or fur :/


----------



## Slybel (Jan 19, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Shhhh.... feathery bats.
> 
> For real though? Its just like any other fursona, it doesnt matter if you have feathers, scales or fur :/


Hahahahah, well I have had issues in the past where I had people try to convince me to not go Avian because they're "hard."


----------



## Khazius (Jan 19, 2017)

Slybel said:


> Hahahahah, well I have had issues in the past where I had people try to convince me to not go Avian because they're "hard."


In what way would it be harder than any other fursona?
If you mean design I know one artist on here does a lot of bird art, heres a link to one of the posts. Their name is Bomo. forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Hiring): - Hiring an artist for character design commission (Budget 30$)


----------



## Slybel (Jan 19, 2017)

Khazius said:


> In what way would it be harder than any other fursona?
> If you mean design I know one artist on here does a lot of bird art, heres a link to one of the posts. Their name is Bomo. forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Hiring): - Hiring an artist for character design commission (Budget 30$)


Oh wow, that artist's work is amazing o.o My big thing is I need to be able to draw them too xD Then again I haven't been able to draw and/or afford art in a while.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 19, 2017)

Slybel said:


> Oh wow, that artist's work is amazing o.o My big thing is I need to be able to draw them too xD Then again I haven't been able to draw and/or afford art in a while.


Well, take inspiration, study art styles and just muck about with it. (Don't copy though, that's a no no ;3 )


----------



## Slybel (Jan 19, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Well, take inspiration, study art styles and just muck about with it. (Don't copy though, that's a no no ;3 )


Indeed. that's what I've been trying to do. My problem is with full bodies... and males xD


----------



## Alex K (Jan 19, 2017)

Well I always liked to think of Avians like turtles.
They stay in their little adorable shells until winter comes around, watching them fly off, soaring through the blue beauty of the atmosphere.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 19, 2017)

Slybel said:


> Indeed. that's what I've been trying to do. My problem is with full bodies... and males xD


I had a hard time with a body for my character (Havnt gotten it done yet), the biggest issue for me is proportions of the arms and whatnot. I can get the head done but thats about it :s


----------



## Slybel (Jan 19, 2017)

Khazius said:


> I had a hard time with a body for my character (Havnt gotten it done yet), the biggest issue for me is proportions of the arms and whatnot. I can get the head done but thats about it :s


I personally prefer some stylistic choices, I also like hands that turn into a wings and vice versa, sort of like old cartoons, and less of the "I have wings on my back with arms as well" because that just gets awkward when you try to think about muscle structure.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 19, 2017)

Slybel said:


> I personally prefer some stylistic choices, I also like hands that turn into a wings and vice versa, sort of like old cartoons, and less of the "I have wings on my back with arms as well" because that just gets awkward when you try to think about muscle structure.


Thats what im currently leaning towards, problem is I just picked up drawing like last week xD so, its a work in progress.


----------



## Slybel (Jan 19, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Thats what im currently leaning towards, problem is I just picked up drawing like last week xD so, its a work in progress.


I haven't drawn in so long, and I am trying to step away from drawing with mechanical pencils. I do own a Wacom Bamboo Drawing Tablet, but it's more frustrating than anything so I give up rather quickly because I don't feel like I making any progress.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 19, 2017)

Slybel said:


> I haven't drawn in so long, and I am trying to step away from drawing with mechanical pencils. I do own a Wacom Bamboo Drawing Tablet, but it's more frustrating than anything so I give up rather quickly because I don't feel like I making any progress.


btw I think those adoptables are around 10-25$ could be wrong. Just throwing it out there. Theres other artists too


----------



## Slybel (Jan 20, 2017)

Khazius said:


> btw I think those adoptables are around 10-25$ could be wrong. Just throwing it out there. Theres other artists too


Hahah well I can't use paypal (it's a long story) and I rather not use adoptables. I know what I want, I just don't know how to get it down on the page.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a box of Saltines lying around somewhere...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 20, 2017)

Anything that flies is cool with me.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Anything that flies is cool with me.


Many birds eat insects...


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 20, 2017)

Birds can be super cute when drawn right. I'd say go for it if you want because you can do whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 20, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Many birds eat insects...


Well if we're talking *normal *size here, I'm not sure many birds want to go after a fly that can be up to 5 cm in length and the strength to carry something multiple times its weight with one leg.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Well if we're talking *normal *size here, I'm not sure many birds want to go after a fly that can be up to 5 cm in length and the strength to carry something multiple times its weight with one leg.


Plus, there are many insects that eat birds


----------



## modfox (Jan 20, 2017)

martial eagle


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 26, 2017)

Aviansonas are super cool! I admit i'm pretty new to them myself and i still struggle with the proportion/anatomy  thing, but since most of the characters I draw are usually all dolled up with lots of layers of human-like clothing anyway I can usually get away with fudging the specific anatomical trouble. 
Some examples of an early aviansona/birdsona design I had, from my old furaffinity acct before i completely forgot the username and password...





(haha this art is so old but i still love her)

And some more recent avian pieces I've done:











Anyway ah sorry for the picspam, I'm fairly new and just kind of excited when avians/birds get mentioned because most of what I see around here are more mammalian types!! And yes someone mentioned Bomo, they're a really cool artist as well and one of my inspirations! Hopefully these are helpful, there are so many great bird species and designs to choose from as well!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2017)

Birds are cool!But insects are great 
@Caryatid nice work. I haven't seen much birds on FA, but you've piqued my interest ^^!


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Birds are cool!But insects are great
> @Caryatid nice work. I haven't seen much birds on FA, but you've piqued my interest ^^!


Aw thank you very much!! yes i feel like birds are very underappreciated, although they are kind of hard to draw realistically I'll admit!  I'm glad you like my stuff <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 26, 2017)

Each to their own. I've never thought about getting an avian Fursona.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm quite the fan of avians actually, the only reason I don't have one is... Oh wait, you can have multiple fursonas; I'll go right ahead and design one!


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 26, 2017)

TomVaporeon said:


> I'm quite the fan of avians actually, the only reason I don't have one is... Oh wait, you can have multiple fursonas; I'll go right ahead and design one!


ahah that sounds great!


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 27, 2017)

TomVaporeon said:


> I'm quite the fan of avians actually, the only reason I don't have one is... Oh wait, you can have multiple fursonas; I'll go right ahead and design one!


If you ever design one I'd love to see it!


----------



## Khazius (Jan 27, 2017)

well... im a bat, can I be in the avian club?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 27, 2017)

Birds are the shit


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 27, 2017)

It's definitely up to you. If that's your thing, go for it! There are a lot of really cute bird I've seen, even though I'm not into birds.


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 28, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Birds are the shit


agreed


----------



## Starbeak (Jan 29, 2017)

My 'sonas a birb but I can't draw so I always keep a description handy so I can visualize him ^.^

I adore birbs of all kinds. I used to have a lot of birbs in the household until we got cats and some flew away and some moved on to another dimension but birbs are always totes adorbs <3


----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Back in Saint Olif we considered Avians a local delicacy. So perhaps it'll fit well.


----------



## Slybel (Feb 9, 2017)

@Caryatid Those look amazing! I definitely need to get around and draw my new Sona. It's just going to take time because I'm easily distracted and not really confident in my drawing prowess, lol.


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 9, 2017)

@Slybel thank you so much!! I just drew a bunch of new birbs and I might make a new thread for them, haha


----------



## Slybel (Feb 9, 2017)

@Caryatid Hahahah nice.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Feb 10, 2017)

bird anthors are a really awesome choice for a fursona that many furs overlook. there are so many bird out there that can be made into some really sexy & cool anthros!
Like this guy for example:


----------



## shapeless0ne (Feb 10, 2017)

but, I'm bias given I  _am _a birdy myself XD
P.S that's a Ornate hawk-eagle above


----------

